
Running Kubernetes without nodes - brassybadger
http://jpetazzo.github.io/2019/02/13/running-kubernetes-without-nodes-with-kiyot/
======
raincom
The choice of not running k8s is better than running k8s + virtual kubelet
interfacing with AWS Fargate/etc. Let me give you an example. Some networking
company in the bay area wanted to ship out some SDN virtual machines to
clients. These guys shipped out these VMS with cloud foundry and bosh. This is
a damn overkill.

Cloudfoundry/k8s is meant for deploying many applications that require
horizontal scaling, etc.

Just one app with five containers or three VMS is not worth on k8s.

